# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Пісні про тата і дідуся, про війну.

## Олена911

_Наталія Бучинська - Перемога свята_

В цей день цвітуть салюти і чути дзвін пісень,
Не дай нам Бог забути який сьогодні день,
Не дай нам Бог забути, не дай нам Бог забути,
Не дай нам Бог забути про цей травневий день.
Страшні чотири роки ми йшли до цього дня,
Всі муки і тривоги ми випили до дна,
Крізь муки і тривоги ми йшли чотири роки,
Ми йшли до перемоги, а з нами йшла весна.

Приспів:
Перемога свята, перемога!
Свято миру, свободи, весни!
Чом тоді мої очі вологі?
Бо не всі повернулись з війни.
Сплять мільйони загиблих в окопах,
Це моєї країни сини.
Де була б ти сьогодні Європа?
Де була б ти якби не вони?

В цей день оркестри грають на радість дітворі,
І знову серце крають мелодії старі.
В цей день оркестри грають і знову серце крають,
І знову серце крають мелодії старі.
І сиві ветерани згадавши ту війну,
В цей день кладуть тюльпани до Вічного вогню.
І сиві ветерани в цей день кладуть тюльпани,
В цей день кладуть тюльпани до Вічного вогню.

Приспів

Сплять мільйони загиблих в окопах,
Це моєї країни сини.
Де була б ти сьогодні Європа?
Де була б ти якби не вони?
Перемога свята, перемога!
Свято миру, свободи, весни!

----------


## СИПСИК

Я іду на площу з татом, 
А в руках букет горить. 
Там відважному солдату 
Пам'ятник стоїть. (двічі)

Той солдат непереможний
Мирне сонце нам зберіг.
І йому сьогодні кожний 
Квіти клав до ніг. (двічі)

Як лелеки, безупину, 
Роки швидше хай летять. 
Як солдат, я Україну 
Буду захищать! (двічі)

----------


## NikTanechka

Девочки, на просторах инета нашла чудесные песенки, минусы почти все с мелодией.
И такую же подборку песен о маме, размещу в другой теме.



*Детские украинские песни - "Папин день"
(подборка минусов и плюсов)*

Назва: Татове свято
Жанр: Збірка дитячих пісень з мінусами до них
Формат: mp3 (в архіві)
Розмір: 55 мб
Мова: українська

Релиз группы

Диск з різними дитячими піснями про тата, хлопчиків, дідуся. Може бути використаний для проведення свят в сім'ї, дитячих садах, школах та інших дитячих установах. На диску наводяться пісні і фонограми для розучування пісень та виконання їх на концертах, проведення дитячих дискотек, створення "фону" на дитячих заходах. Для дітей різного віку
Tatove svyato.rar

Содержание:
А я бажаю вам добра -
А я бажаю вам добра +
Капітан (рус) +
Капітан -
Маленький козак -
Маленький козак +
Мама і тато -
Мама і тато +
Ми любимо вас -
Ми любимо вас +
Ми маленькі козачата -
Ми маленькі козачата +
Ми мужики тато і я -
Ми мужики тато і я +
Мрія про дальні країни -
Мрія про дальні країни +
Пісня - побажання -
Пісня - побажання +
По селу ідуть козаки -
По селу ідуть козаки +
Подаруйте братика -
Подаруйте братика +
Шаслива сімя -
Щаслива сімя +
Щастя і добра -
Щастя і добра +
Юний капітан -
Юний капітан +
Татове свято

http://narod.ru/disk/4055920001/Tatove_svyato.rar.html

----------


## dididi

може комусь потрібна пісенька  на день перемоги....................

знов сонце травневе   яскраво горить
по вулицях вітер несе прапори
у день перемоги святковий парад     
ми квіти даруєм бійцям від малят

повторюються  2 стрічки  останіх 


хай сонечко миру нам сяє всі дні
хай більше ніколи не буде війни
у день перемоги святковий парад
ми квіти даруєм бійцям від малят.............

----------


## dididi

пісня на свято Перемоги.


нині свято перемоги 
дорогий усім нам день
і співаємо про нього
ми дзвінких своіх пісень

приспів
проти грізноі навали 
в бій ішли на ворогів
і життя не шкодували
ті хто край наш боронив
і життя не шкодували
ті хто край наш боронив


2.люблять свято перемоги
і дорослі і малі
не забудемо ніколи
хто приніс його землі


приспів теж самий............

----------


## DELON 5

Пісня про тата і маму

[IMG]http://*********su/871681m.png[/IMG]

 Щастя зовсім близенько — біля тата і мами.
 Словом гріють серденько, пригортають руками.
 Тата сильні долоні піднімають у небо!
 І сміється дитина — буде все так, як треба! 

 Та життя простеляє нам тернисті дороги.
 Часто буря стрічає за батьківським порогом.
 Але треба піднятись у нерівнім двобою.
 Очі тата і мами вслід ідуть за тобою. 

 Тобі затишно буде, доля стріне крилато,
 Поки є рідні люди, дорогі мама й тато.
 Щоб тебе захистити у важкому двобою,
 Душі мами і тата полетять за тобою. 

 Будь уважним і добрим ти до мами і тата
 І тепла та любові подаруй їм багато.
 Бо вони найдорожчі, найдобріші у світі.
 Поки є тато й мама — ви любов’ю зігріті!

----------


## DELON 5

Мій тато 

Музика Ольги Пенюк  Слова Ярослава Кортка 

Пісеньок є так багато – 
І про мам, і про бабусь 
Дуже мало є про тата – 
Написати це берусь. 
Без господаря – не хата 
Ручка це – без молотка. 
Лине пісенька про тата 
І дзвінка, і гомінка. 

Приспів: 

Тато, мій тато – 
Слово це крилате 
В синє небо піснею злина 
Бо татів є так багато 
Кращий з них, мабуть, мій тато 
Пісенька про нього хай луна. 

Тато – дужий і хороший 
Для дочок і для синів 
Носить дітям подарунки 
Знає казку дивних снів. 
Тато – це господар в хаті, 
Мама, діти- вся сім`я. 
І разом  ми всі багаті, 
Бо в сім`ї цій також я. 

Приспів: 

Він рибалка, льотчик, столяр 
І мисливець, тракторист 
Він оре, збирає в полі, 
Ще й до всього має хист. 
Тато може все, звичайно, 
Бо ж на це він тато є! 
Запитаєш - і негайно 
На все відповідь дає.. 
. 
Приспів:

----------


## котстудент

Мій дід+-     Чудесна пісенька

http://yadi.sk/d/D2tI08BF2VwLn

----------


## karap8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEkBu...eature=related
Чудова пісенька про тата у виконанні Софійки Балабаник

----------

